# Page #s when using USB to transfer



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

If I transfer books through USB to my Kindle (when I am not able to connect to WiFi - not at home), why isn't there an option to display the page #s instead of location #s?  

If I download via WiFi later on, the page #s show up correctly.  Is this because more files (meta, etc.) are downloaded other than the book itself when using WiFi?

I figured it would be good to ask the experts about this - unless someone has already explained it and I missed it.  Is the only solution to re-download via WiFi?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Have you tried tapping on the location at the bottom?
Are you sure the book contains page numbers?  
Some do some don't. 
Which kindle?


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

The page numbers do not show as an option in the bottom left when tapping.  Yes, the book has page numbers - the only difference is in the way I get the book into the Kindle.  I tried it both with my Touch and Voyage.  Most recent experience is with The Red Winter by Henry Neff.  With The Thief Lord, I haven't confirmed if it does have page #s since I have to yet download it via WiFi later, right now, through USB, it just shows location, no option for pages.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Not positive but it may be a slightly different file sent via computer than direct.  I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

But hey thanks.  You just gave me a work around for my basic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Brownskins said:


> If I transfer books through USB to my Kindle (when I am not able to connect to WiFi - not at home), why isn't there an option to display the page #s instead of location #s?
> 
> If I download via WiFi later on, the page #s show up correctly. Is this because more files (meta, etc.) are downloaded other than the book itself when using WiFi?
> 
> I figured it would be good to ask the experts about this - unless someone has already explained it and I missed it. Is the only solution to re-download via WiFi?


Are you talking about a book you bought at Amazon and transferred via computer? Or books acquired elsewhere that you're loading onto your kindle.

Books from Amazon should still have page numbers even when transferring via computer IF the book has the feature enabled. Not all do, especially if it's an older file.

It's not a feature that's going to be available, though, on books from elsewhere as it's an Amazon formatting thing that happens with publication.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Are you talking about a book you bought at Amazon and transferred via computer?


Yes, currently it is only available as Kindle version. I bought it from Amazon. Publisher is Random House. Just recently released November 25.

(BTW, on very rare ocassions I buy from BN, but only if I want to read them in my classic 1st gen Nook.)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay just got to download The Thief Lord through wifi and yes, it has page numbers now... 

So it's consistent - but I still don't know why.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Page numbers are in a separate file, that does not get downloaded when you choose to transfer via USB.  I'm surprised that no one told you this before.  It is well known.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> Page numbers are in a separate file, that does not get downloaded when you choose to transfer via USB. I'm surprised that no one told you this before. It is well known.


Well, actually, I wouldn't say that it's well known at all. This is the first I've ever heard it . . .and I've been around here for some time.

It might say it somewhere on Amazon, but I can't say I ever recall seeing it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, actually, I wouldn't say that it's well known at all. This is the first I've ever heard it . . .and I've been around here for some time.
> 
> It might say it somewhere on Amazon, but I can't say I ever recall seeing it.


Agreeing with Ann.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

SusanCassidy said:


> Page numbers are in a separate file, that does not get downloaded when you choose to transfer via USB. I'm surprised that no one told you this before. It is well known.


Thank you. At least I know why... I had my own speculations but it is good to know the "facts".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Brownskins said:


> Thank you. At least I know why... I had my own speculations but it is good to know the "facts".


Even if the page numbers are in a separate file . . . it really doesn't make a whole lot of sense that that file isn't ALSO transferred when you download to your computer to load via USB. It's probably worth contacting Kindle CS about . . . . If it's a WAD (Works As Designed) it's a dumb design, and if it's a BUG, one wonders if they know?


----------

